# CBS 9/2012 Vorteilsaktionen für DC Universe Online und Brick Force



## thoner79 (27. September 2012)

*CBS 9/2012 Vorteilsaktionen für DC Universe Online und Brick Force*

Ich hätte noch 2 Codes für Ingame Items für die Spiele DC Universe Online und Brick Force aus der Computer Bild Spiele 9/2012 die ich nicht brauche und dachte mir bevor sie verfallen biete ich sie hier mal an, gratis natürlich.

DC Universe Online: Wert laut CBS 20€, gültig bis 30.9.2012
BonusItems: Bladed Batarang, XP-Booster Plus, Joker Konfettibombe, 25000 Cash

Brick Force: Wert laut CBS 21€, gültig bis 28.9.2012
2 Waffen (BA 14-Revolver und BM 1918-Machinengewehr), 1 heilende Feldflasche, 120 Tokens

Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung ob die Codes nur für Neuanmeldungen gelten oder auch von bestehenden Accounts genutzt werden könne. Falls jemand Interesse hat einfach PN


----------



## rubiko222 (7. November 2012)

*Code Brickforce*

Ich würde den Code für Brickforce gerne haben! Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## rubiko222 (7. November 2012)

Oh tut mir leid brauch ihn doch nicht ! sry


----------

